# need another ID



## Karda (Mar 18, 2021)

A friend gave me some wood block he said were maple. I planned them off and they are more than maple. They have tighter grain than maples around here( southern NY) and are a light gold color, he also cave a .5 x 4 x 16" piece. I checked a couple wood sale site and came up with big leaf maple but I am not sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 18, 2021)

Those are definitely maple and a good deal of maple I have comes from upstate NY. The one on the top appears to be hard maple (acer saccharum)- need to see grain and weight. Those are usually under 4 pounds per board foot. The hard/sugar/rock maple have tight grain compare to silver or red maple. The hard maple will have those small faint bubble blisters. Fingernail test- no indentation is a sign for hard maple.

The bottom one is red maple (acer rubrum). Those are about 3-1/2 pounds per board foot.

Silver maple (acer saccharinum) is the softest of the maple and under 3 pounds per board foot.

Western big leaf maple (acer macrophylum) would be more creamier in color, slightly fibrous and will weigh about the same pounds per board foot as red maple. This species will not have the brown flecking on the surface (see your second photo of the red maple).


----------



## Karda (Mar 18, 2021)

i have never seen maple around here with that pastel gold color. everything I have worked with is some shade of white with some darker wood


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 18, 2021)

I process a lot of maple. Sugar content will result in the maple having a slight golden tint. Not all east coast maple are white. Some red maple has a slight pinkish yellow tone.


----------



## Karda (Mar 18, 2021)

ok just wondered


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 18, 2021)

Karda said:


> A friend gave me some wood block he said were maple. I planned them off and they are more than maple. They have tighter grain than maples around here( southern NY) and are a light gold color, he also cave a .5 x 4 x 16" piece. I checked a couple wood sale site and came up with big leaf maple but I am not sure
> 
> View attachment 205514
> 
> View attachment 205515


Maple comes in many colors my friend. This shelf is maple. I cut the tree and processed the wood start to finish so I know the chain of custody... 
And yes it was dropped when the sap was up. So sugars likely played a big role in the color

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karda (Mar 18, 2021)

ok


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Mar 19, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Maple comes in many colors my friend. This shelf is maple. I cut the tree and processed the wood start to finish so I know the chain of custody...
> And yes it was dropped when the sap was up. So sugars likely played a big role in the color
> 
> View attachment 205516


Is that mantle in the bathroom?


----------



## Karda (Mar 19, 2021)

that is something, I didn't scroll down are those pieces all maple


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 19, 2021)

Karda said:


> that is something, I didn't scroll down are those pieces all maple


Not all. But probably 25 to 30 percent are maple


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 19, 2021)

Gonzalodqa said:


> Is that mantle in the bathroom?


Yes. That shelf is in the bathroom. Our house is more "cabin" than house. This is the upper shelves in the kitchen... fortunately my wife likes wood.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 19, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Yes. That shelf is in the bathroom. Our house is more "cabin" than house. This is the upper shelves in the kitchen... fortunately my wife likes wood.
> 
> View attachment 205525


Frank, is that your stove in the lower right in the picture? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 19, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Frank, is that your stove in the lower right in the picture? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


No that is her stove. Mine is a Blackstone tabletop griddle 
I do quite a bit of the breakfasts. that is for quick frying pan browning. She uses an instapot for soups and casseroles. We both spent time in restaurant so cooking at home is barely even cooking to us...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karda (Mar 19, 2021)

that is awesome, I am a wood lover as well. that setup would work for us we don't cook much at home and hardly ever use the oven. Whatr the rest of the house like


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 19, 2021)

Tore up. We bought it as a fixer upper. I am a 30 yr contractor/ carpentry and electrical so as long as the roof is dry, I can move in and start things happening. Only thing is when you move in, life starts happening as well. Guest bedroom is fairly standard painted wall and ceiling. Main bath is in picture. Horse tank bath tub, barn steel and various wood finishes on wall. Cedar ceiling. Living room spalted maple, elm, and hackberry floor (8 inch wide) one wall of mixed specie, one wall spalted maple, one wall cherry wainscot with corrugated steel center band and scheduled to have flame box elder upper wall. Ceiling to be covered in veneered plywood thanks to @tocws2002 . Back bath under construction as well as master bdrm. Those plans subject to change without notice..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karda (Mar 19, 2021)

sound beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

